# I can't remember all the words



## zinc

Hi.  This is about a passage in a text.  Is it more correct to say "Ik herinner me niet al de woorden" or "ik weet de woorden niet meer" ?


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Zinc 



zinc said:


> Hi. This is about a passage in a text. Is it more correct to say "Ik herinner me niet al de woorden" or "ik weet de woorden niet meer" ?



I believe, they are both correct. although I would say *"Ik herinner me alle woorden niet"* or "*Ik kan me alle woorden niet meer herinneren*" if it fits the context. But that's just me.

The meaning of both sentences is in my opinion slightly different since *"ik weet de woorden niet meer" *would actually imply  that you can't remember any word. 

Groetjes Herman


----------



## ThomasK

(1a) *"Ik herinner me **niet **alle woorden."
*(1b) **"Ik herinner me alle woorden niet"* or
(1c)* "Ik herinner me de woorden niet"*
(2a) "*Ik kan me **niet meer **alle woorden herinneren*"
(2b) "*Ik kan me **alle woorden **niet meer **herinneren*"
(3) *"IK weet de woorden niet meer"*

I'd say: (1a) is quite OK when meaning 'not all' indeed; so some you do remember. 
(1b) I don't like this word order. Somehow I think it is very often used in Flanders, but I don't think it all right (that is why I put an asterisk) when 'alle' is used. It seems very colloquial Flemish. 
(1c) is quite OK though. 
(2) All right in this form, but I don't like the variant with 'niet meer' at the end, mentioned above. 
(3) I do not like the 'weten'  but I seems possible; I prefer 'kennen' (I don't like_ weten + woorden/ tekst/_ ... (abstract things). 

It is very hard to give rules for the place of 'niet'. As for (1b) and (2b), I'd say: don't state something to correct it afterwards.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Thomas, wij hadden graag (2b) gezien . 

Ik versta niet helemaal waarom *"Ik herinner me alle woorden niet" *fout is. Je zegt toch ook "*Ik herinner me dat niet" *in plaats van* "Ik herinner me niet dat".* Of zie ik dat weer helemaal verkeerd?


----------



## Peterdg

Thomas,

Net zoals NewtonCircus zie ik ook niet in waarom *"Ik herinner me alle woorden niet" *fout zou zijn.

De redenering met de vervanging door "dat" is echter fout. (Frank heeft daar ooit een interessante post over geschreven, maar ik vind hem niet meer)


----------



## ThomasK

NC: ik weet het, ik had 2b vergeten te noteren, maar ik had gerekend op jullie goede wil, inzicht, enz. ;-). Bij deze in orde gebracht !

Nu, inzake _dat_: alle pronomina/ voorwaarden zijn kort én ze komen altijd onmiddellijk na het vervoegd werkwoord; dus niet hetzelfde als 'alle X'. Test eens uit voor jezelf; denk bv. aan 'Ik heb jou gisteren toch die pen gegeven ?' Je kunt de 'jou' nergens anders zetten. 

Ik wist dat ik een en ander aan kritische reacties ;-) zou uitlokken door (1b) resp. (2b) te bekritiseren. Het is mijn gevoel, en bovendien kan je je afvragen wat er bedoeld wordt: 'niet alle' of 'geen enkele'? Het heeft iets te maken met de scope van de negatie. Ik geef les aan Europeanen, en heb tot hiertoe de regels voor plaatsing van de _niet _nog niet eenvoudig kunnen uitleggen. Ik zeg niet dat ik het bij het rechte eind heb, ik spreek vanuit een bepaald gevoel...


----------



## Timidinho

In 1a wordt een deel van het aantal woorden (niet) herinnerd. In 1b wordt geen enkel woord herinnerd.


----------

